# IH compressor



## Ollehybrood (Nov 4, 2021)

I have acquired an air compressor that I’m sure was made by Internationall Harvister. I have been unable to find any information on it. I think it is ww2 or prior to. It is a twin cylinder. I have it running but unsure as to the oil level requirement.
if anyone out there is familiar with it please reply.
bob


----------

